# Chloe's belly looks like a pink jigsaw puzzle!



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Who could resist kissing and rubbing that bewwy? Not me!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is so sweet.:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ That's cute!! Her belly looks like a decorated Easter Egg ~ :wub:

I so want to give her Rasberry Kissies ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*a cutie*

Chloe is a cutie :aktion033::aktion033: I JUST LOVE picture with the red bow.:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chloe is so cute :tender: - just can't resist and upside down fluff and boy do they know it. :wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the belly.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwwww, what a sweet belly....:wub::wub: Abbey's looks just like that and I always have to kiss that precious little cow belly. :blush:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Belly kisses are the best!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww none of mine have cute cow spots on their tummies....bummer,I think they're cute... Our Boston Terriers had cute cow spots on their tummies...
Sasha's tummy is very pale and Emily,Amber and Bitsy's are very pink...
Nothing cuter and more kissable that a little puppy bewwy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:what a little doll


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I sure couldn't resist! Chloe is so adorable. I fell in love with her when you posted the picture of her in her PJs. I got a lot of enjoyment out of that picture when you had it as your siggy. What a cute wittle tummy she has. Give it a kiss for me please. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Im such a sucker for a cute face! lol **kisses that fluffy face**


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the belly photo!! What a cutie!


----------



## Mardasia (May 2, 2011)

Aww adorable!


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

not only the adorable belly but that sweet face is to eat it with kisses :wub:


----------

